# Pre-Season Game#4 Knicks vs Mavs



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

@










<TABLE class=calTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=eventBGV>*Knicks @ Dallas 
Oct 21, 2005 8:30 pm (TV: MSG) 
America Airlines Center
Dallas, TX *

Can we please play some defense this time? Especially against Dirk.

Side Note: Got the jelly ideas from the boys at the Raptors forum.​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=outer colSpan=2 height=1>*







*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry won't be playing in this game due to a shoulder injury.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

will LB be coaching this game instead of herb?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

maybe dirk and david lee might get into this game.....last game they were doing a little pushing and shoving


when nate hit the 2 freethrows at the end to tie up the last game, one of the mavs players ran up and sort of bumped him from behind....so lets see maybe our players will go out there wanting to prove something


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> maybe dirk and david lee might get into this game.....last game they were doing a little pushing and shoving
> 
> 
> when nate hit the 2 freethrows at the end to tie up the last game, one of the mavs players ran up and sort of bumped him from behind....so lets see maybe our players will go out there wanting to prove something


 :rofl: wtf???


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Curry won't be playing in this game due to a shoulder injury.


But, Jerome James will:










7-1 center Jerome James plans to make his Knicks debut tonight in Dallas as New York takes on the Mavericks in pre-season action (8:30 p.m. ET, MSG Network). James has been hampered by a hamstring injury during training camp and New York's first three preseason games, but feels ready to play tonight.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

inuyasha232 said:


> will LB be coaching this game instead of herb?


Im pretty sure. LB usually does that one time only.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> maybe dirk and david lee might get into this game.....last game they were doing a little pushing and shoving
> 
> 
> when nate hit the 2 freethrows at the end to tie up the last game, one of the mavs players ran up and sort of bumped him from behind....so lets see maybe our players will go out there wanting to prove something


Lee impressed me by not backing down and pushing and shoving Dirk in the 1st matchup. Hope to see some more tonight.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Larry brown is coaching. The only time he gives herb the job to coach is during 1 preseason game. ohh yeah is QR playing?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> :rofl: wtf???



:krazy:

this is a basketball forum and we talk about basketball,.....if you started thinking about other things when reading that then maybe YOU have some hidden intentions deep down inside.......go see Dr.Phil


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks looking good so far on both ends of the court. We curently have a 16 point lead in the 2qtr with less than 6 minutes remaining. Mo Taylor actually looks good in this game, so far.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Turnovers cut the lead down, but our defense is still there. Knicks 44 Mavs 33 at the half. Dirk threw an elbow at Lee after grabbing a rebound. What's up with Lee and Dirk?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

33 for dallas at halftime?? what?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The lead has been cut down to 2. Dallas went on a 9-0 run to start off the 3rd qtr. Knicks 44 Mavs 42.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Mavs take the lead with Jason Terry's 3. Mavs up by 1 with 6 minutes in the 3rd. We still haven't scored yet in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ughh! disgusting the way the knicks are playing this 3rd quarter.....almost sickening just watching them


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We finally score on a pair of free throws by Ariza. We are turning the ball over like crazy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry gets fouled and goes to the charity stripe. Misses both free throws, the Mavs up by 3 with a Devin Harris jumper. 49-46 Dallas


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mavs call time out, due to the good defense by Knicks. 

Knicks 50 Dallas 49


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 3rd qtr. 56-53 Dallas. What a sorry 3rd qtr by the Knicks. We scored a measly 9 points in this quarter. Turnovers are killing us.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

24 turnovers by the Knicks so far. Dallas 64 NYK 61.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ugh the refs aren't helping the cause by calling a charge on Curry (who was reported not playing tonight). Add that to a list of turnovers by the Knicks. Knicks get the ball back but Ariza turns the ball over. This is quite sickening...count that as the 28th turnover.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> 24 turnovers by the Knicks so far. Dallas 64 NYK 61.


wow, knicks r keepin pace even tho there is no handle of the ball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson alone has 6 turnovers.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the soft jumper cuts the lead down to 5 with 6 minutes left.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Nate Robinson alone has 6 turnovers.


is LB coachin?he would hav a fit b/c of his team's play right now...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> is LB coachin?he would hav a fit b/c of his team's play right now...


Yep he is coaching this one. Turnovers are killling them, I don't know if they have butter on their hands or what!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Yep he is coaching this one. Turnovers are killling them, I don't know if they have butter on their hands or what!


thank god its just preseason.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits a big 3 to cut the lead back down to 5. Ariza jumps in to take the charge. Ariza with a jumper that misses, Lee grabs the rebound for the put back. Knicks 72 Dallas 75.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye goes to the charity stripe to cut down the Mavs lead. Hits both free throws to cut the lead down to 3.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee feeds Ariza for the lay up and the game is tied at 78!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee is fouled, but hits 1 of 2 free throws. He must work on his free throw shooting if he wants to be in games late in the 4th qtr. Dallas up by 2 with less than 1 minute remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza gets the feed from Frye and draws the foul for the "and 1". Nice give and go play! Yea boy!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza misses the free throw, lose ball foul against the Knicks. Josh Powell at the line hits both free throws. 39 seconds left. Crawford brings the ball up court to nail a jumper Knicks 83 Dallas 82. Dallas calls a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Devin harris loses Frye and scores the bucket. Dallas up by 1. Nate Robinson runs down the court misses a jumper but gets his own rebound to help the Knicks re-take the lead! Dallas calls a time out with 12.8 seconds remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Devin harris with the jumper, but misses. Powell gets the put back to go up by 1.(No box out by the Knicks). The Knicks call a full time out. This is like a repeat of the last game at the garden.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford with the jumper air ball at the buzzard. Game over the Knicks lose this one.
Dallas 86 NYK 85.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Leaders*
Scoring: Ariza 13
Rebounds:Crawford 8


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Crawford with the jumper air ball at the buzzard. Game over the Knicks lose this one.
> Dallas 86 NYK 85.


im actually glad the knicks lost this b/c if they won, they wouldnt hav earned it b/c of the turnovers.it might hav had the guys thinkin that we r so good that we can give the ball to the other team and still win.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Last but not least here is the box score: *

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P HARDAWAY, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JAMES, C</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD, G</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M TAYLOR</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D LEE</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BUTLER</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - STRAINED LEFT HAMST</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BREWER</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S BARBER</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>O GEORGE</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*30-58*</TD><TD>*1-4*</TD><TD>*24-34*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*48*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*85*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*51.7%*</TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*70.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 30 (29)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #0c479d; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>DALLAS MAVERICKS</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Granted its only preseason, but do these losses give bad memeries of last seasons close games. (I remember wades fade away like it was yesterday)


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

jeeeeez

weren't we up by 12 at one point. this is just ridiculous. they neeed to PLAY DEFENSE! even though its preseason they have to stop losing like this. dallas has done this to us twice already.

errrr :curse:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

SEE THE DIFFERENCE LARRY BROWN MAKES!

It's preseason and it was our bench vs their bench in the end so I'm not worried, but I'm sure it'll be corrected by Nov 2nd. After that sixers lost LB had a 3 1/2 hr practice and look at the results. I'm sure he'll be working on rebounding for last second shots now. We need Q Rich back for zone defenses and AD looked very good tonight.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

what was up with jerome he only played 15 minutes and didnt score anything, maybe hes still hurt or hurt his hamstring again when he played, idk


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

i saw the beginning of the game, and when jerome james was playing, he looked like he was trying too hard. he was trying to do things that he couldn't do. he was taking all these yao ming like shots - pivot on one foot and turn around and take the shot. he kept bricking them, some of them didn't even make rim, and some of them were waaayyyy off. he's kinda worrying me. i hope its something to do with his injury, or due to a lack of practice time... i wouldn't be too happy if jerome plays like this all year, which i don't think is going to be the case.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Still better worry about Marbury*

A seasoned vet with 6 TO? Although his defense is modestly improved, he looks totally lost in LB's system. The team was actually much better with Nate in. No suprise to me.....

BTW Kitty, lack of boxout wasn't the cause of the put back. Frye had position and was ready to board, but when the ball was tipped it went to his left...out of his reach. A fortunate play for the Mavs, no dooubt.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Frye goes to the charity stripe to cut down the Mavs lead. Hits both free throws to cut the lead down to 3.


Is he like the best center freethrow shooter in the league now? He seems impressive from the stripe.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i remember crawford saying he was very effective off the dribble in last years gamesbut he would settle for too many jumpshots, giving the defender a break.....he promised to take it to the hole more and not bail out the defender by taking off balanced jumpshots......looks like he did just that last night.....

i mean he had powell guarding him, a forward trying to make the team and he didnt cross him and take him to the hole........he settled for his erratic J instead to win the game.....


hopefully he wont do stuff like that in the real season and take it to the hoop and maybe draw a foul


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> what was up with jerome he only played 15 minutes and didnt score anything, maybe hes still hurt or hurt his hamstring again when he played, idk


wat did u expect from jerome?hes no eddy curry.


----------

